# Frankenstorm is the beginning



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nothing cools a lake faster than close to freezing rain. It's the start of a long ice season. Ice gods.....we hail thee. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Dec 15th has been my "start date" for a good ice season. Eventho last year was a bust, let's hope for EARLY ICE.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

John, where the heck are those perch from? Omg

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice mess of fish and we are all hoping your on the money with first ice prediction 2yrs ago I was on it the 17th of December and it was already 7" thick on my private lake 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

HOLY BUCKETS!!! Those perch are huge. Where did you get those?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are like footballs! Your going to have to tell us where you caught those!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

nice catch ibj. fyi you will get alot better info asking if you can fish with someone rather than trying to pry the location of a honey hole. ice fishing is a little different than boat fishing. you release the location and the next day you have 15 new best friends. ibj gives out an ice report and contributes more info than the next three ogfers combined on the ice thread. good to hear from you john. we'll see you out there soon.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

[email protected] those tubby perch! Holy crap those things look like smallies  Nice! I'm considering trying some ice fishing this year. My uncle gave me a manual auger two years ago.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Manual auger....thats a good one.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

gas augers scare fish. 12+ inches i get it. 6" a manual is just fine. i've been on the fish when someone fires their gasser and the bite stops and the vex goes blank. just me i guess


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't believe a gas auger scares fish. I've sight fished way to many times where I can see the auger blade come through and the fish don't even budge. The depth range was like 3-5 ft. In 2011 at the midwest open in michigan we had 70-80 two man teams fighting it out on 3 acres of weed beds and the fish never moved or got lock jaw. Just my 0.2 cents

I'm not trying to start any crap. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

no crap taken lol! erie eyes are a little gun shy. airboats are hard on them too. maybe just me, but it seems to be a pattern. makes for good drinking.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been in situations where it seemed like the power auger actually attracted fish. Lake trout seem to be a little curious sometimes.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now you done it "ICE".......Had to show off the perch that you/me/and Mark get at the "SPECIAL"place. Way to go...Now we'll have to hike an extra mile further down the lake to the other better spot,where the really "BIG"ONES live, cause there is a high degree of probability that you are gonna give up this location. Everyone knows ICE FISHERMEN are a more social bunch that most other groups of fishermen.....But if ya blow the whistle on this spot....Well,only a 48" layer of ice would hold all the happy/smiling faces that would respond to that info. Please I beg of you, consider the fact that YOUR OLD ICE FISHING BUDDY,will be 70 this season,the extra hike is rougher on me....So I might be forced to fish with the masses as you travel on down to that great (or should I say) greatest harder to reach perch hole......Thanks for your consideration on this..........PS...I'd like to bring FISH2WIN into the threesome this year.........cause he is the hardest working ICE FISHERMAN I have ever personally met.......and that says alot about him....Besides, he can't stand to eat fish,which means he can share his catch with the 3 of us. Can't beat that.....Well "ICE,after you pumped everyone up with your bucket of monster perch (which by the way, only live a semi-short TRAIN RIDE) WNW of here.........YOU SHOULD CONSIDER SELLING YOUR (ALL) ice fishing gear if we DON'T HAVE AN ICE SEASON AGAIN THIS YEAR after the "BIG BUST"LAST SEASON.......My gear is unpacked/polished and prime to go........all because of a couple pictures of frozen water and "MONSTER PERCH"....GO FIGURE.......Hey SEAN, if you read this.....YOUR IN,.......Happy ICE FISHING TO EVERYONE THIS SEASON........


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Simcoe aint got nuthin on East rez


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice catch, buckzye11. Hope those yellow perch grew a little more.

mrphish42: I already reserved a streetcar, limo & taxi to take you to those "secret places". You might be able to fish right out the windows! As for this gray-bead, fat belly, I sorely need the excercise, but doubt I'll be walking more than a mile this year.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> HOLY BUCKETS!!! Those perch are huge. Where did you get those?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Probably lake Rockwell while the rest of us aren't allowed to fish it eh ice bucket john??  haha


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I gotta confess I've never wet a line at Lake Rockwell even though it'd be nice to do so. 

It just isn't worth losing my job over it. Other Watershed Rangers in the past were terminated for doing so and I'm not about to jeaporadize my job for a few fish.

If I wanted to fish, I'd go to the permitted area of the St Rt 14 bridge like all the others.... but since I only ice fish that is not an option for me.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you mrphish for your kind words. I cant wait to pick you and go icefishing. if we fish the portage lakes we can use my snowmobile to get around so no walking for us die hards. I've got some new toys for you to try out so get ready.

I was just fishing east and turkey last week with a buddy and did excellent on crappie and perch. Your secret spots will stay with me. Plus I dont generally like to pound the same spot over and over. I have to keep moving, always looking for the next great spot!

Sean

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I went and looked at the Grand Today and two dock landing are flooded over, boats have sunk, docks torn to shreds, rapids though out, full trees flowing about, and a current of about 30mph!!!! WOW


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Everytime I am home from college I have been thinking about getting my shanty and putting it on the edge of a dock and ice fish like that. I got all pumped for last year and did not even get to go once!! Ice gods let the ice roll!!!


----------

